# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  How much tax would i have to pay on bags imported from China

## starstivee

As per in my knowledge, If you are really so don't want to comply with customs rules, there is no way of importing items with small amount of tax is not China, as always, people like this just send items in paper box package and say that your friend sent you a gift.

----------


## Gavrila

Thank you for theinformativepost.

----------

